# 1.6 Million Cast HST Ballot



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Or 52% of registered voters.

1.6 million cast ballots in HST referendum - British Columbia - CBC News

Great turnout. The uncertainty is killer though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the question is how many people didn't meet the deadline, or didn't even get their ballot despite requesting a replacement. When i requested a replacement, i had only enough time to drop it off in person


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely a great turnout. The waiting is the killer!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol. I wonder if they reject ballots for having coffee stains.


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

CCBettas said:


> Lol. I wonder if they reject ballots for having coffee stains.


that goes with out saying ...


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I didnt get a chance to vote, seeing as I moved three times while they were mailing the stuff out. lol. but i KNOW what i would hav voted, if that counts.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

CCBettas said:


> Lol. I wonder if they reject ballots for having coffee stains.


only if the vote was yes


----------

